# معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم



## drlolo82 (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*سلام ونعمة للجميع
اشكر كل القائمين علي هذا المنتدي الرائع في كافة مجالاته

اليوم ساعرض لكم معجزة بالصور لابونا الحبيب البابا كيرلس السادس
المعجزة قوية وتبين مدي محبة الهنا الصالح الرحوم يسوع المسيح وشفاعة قديسيه

تبدا القصة اثناء دخولى اجتماع الشباب بالكنيسة حيث استوقفتنى احدي الخادمات وسالتنى اذا كان معي موبايل بكاميرا فاستغربت السوال فاوضحت لي انها تريد ان تصور معجزة حدثت لاحدي الفتيات البسيطات من خارج الابروشية

زهبت للسيدة وسالتها عن القصة

اخبرتنى انها اكتشفت بعد عمل صورة دم انها تعانى من وجود خلايا سرطانية بالدم(لوكيميا) وانا الاطباء طلبوا منها ان تعمل عمليه بذل لنخاع العظم من عظمة القص (في مقدمة القفص الصدري) وبصفتي طبيب اعرف ان هذا اجراء طبيعي واساسي لتشخيص المرض.

اكملت السيدة ان حالتها النفسية كانت سيئة للغايه بالطبع وانها تضرعت للسيد المسيح ان يشفايها بشفاعة البابا كيرلس وابونا يسي وان سيدنا الرحوم لم يبخل عليها وارسل لها البابا كيرلس ليلا الذي طمانها جدا؟

وفي الصباح زهبت لعمليه البذل وهي مطئنة وكانت النتيجة المفاجأة ان نتيجة البذل سلبية تماما ولا اثر لاي سرطان فاحتار الاطباء الغير مسيحيين وطلبوا اعادة صورة الدم التي اثبتت هي الاخري خلوها من المرض تماما.

الي هنا قد تبدو المعجزة عادية امام لاهو وقوة ربنا يسوع المسيح وشفاعة قديسيه لكن الطريف في الامر انه بعد ازالة البلاستر والشاش من فوق عمليه البذل حدثت المفاجاة التى لن اتكلم عنها بل ساريها اياكم بالصور.*
















مع العلم ان عملية البذل لاتترك اي اثر جراحى لانها مجرد ابرة تدخل عموديا علي العظم ولاتترك ابدا مثل هذا الاثر.ربنا يبارككم ومستني تعليقاتكم


----------



## بنت النعمة (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*

*سلام و نعمة

فليتمجد اسم الرب
معجزة رهيبة فعلا
صلوات القديسين تكون معنا امين
شكرا ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*

فليتمجد اسم الرب فى قديسية

الله معجزة رائعة جدآ

شكرآ دكتور و شكرآ على الصورة بس الصورة الاولى مش بانت

ربنا يباركك و يعوضك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*

الصورة المرفقة مع المعجزة


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*

عظيم انت ياربى يسوع المسيح 
و كم هى عظيمة اعمالك 
شفاعة البابا كيرلس و جميع القديسين
تكون مع جميعنا امين​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*

فليتمجد اسمك القدوس ياربى يسوع 
كم انت اله عظيم ومحب لاولادك...
أذكرنى امام عرشك يا الهى 
شكرا يا دكتور على المعجزة الرائعة دى​


----------



## صوت الرب (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*

*عظيمة هي أعمال الرب لقديسيه
شكرا على الصور
الرب يباركك*


----------



## ابو العمده (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*

انا بجد مش عارف اقول ايه بس فليتمجد اسم الله القدوس عاليا دائما والى ابد الابدين والف شكر


----------



## george_nono (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*

فليتمجد اسم الرب فى قديسية

الله معجزة رائعة جدآ

شكرآ دكتور و شكرآ على الصورة بس الصورة الاولى مش بانت

ربنا يباركك و يعوضك


----------



## بنت الفادى (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*

فليتمجد اسم الرب الهنا
بركه شفاعتك يا سيدنا
مش غريبه على رب المجد
لايترك نفسه بلا شاهد​


----------



## جمال بطرس (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*

كل عام ز انتم بخير و ربنا يشفينا كلنا كما شاف هذة الاخت و سمح اللة بهذة المعجزة و المعجزات الكثيرة حتى لا ننسى ان اللة موجود و ان مهما تقدم العلم لن يصل ابداء الى القدرة الالهية و النور العظيم الذى نحيى به مع الرب يسوع المسيح  سامحنى يا اللة  و باركنا و اشفينا و بارك اطفالنا ولا تدخلنا فى تجربة و احمينى من الشرير الذى يجلب لنا الحزن و الامراض و الحقد و الحسد   و الف مبروك للاخت ​


----------



## الانبا ونس (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*

لا تعليق


----------



## نرمين راجى (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*

المعجزه جميله  الله يباركك ويعوضك 
فليمجد اسم الرب
كل سنه وانتم طيبين


----------



## الملاك الابيض (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*

*مبارك الاتي باسم الرب 
الرب يبارك كل المؤمنين باسم القدوس *


----------



## Piatro (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*

*حاجة مش غريبة على قديس عظيم زى البابا كيرلس الرجل العظيم*
*فليتمجد الله فى قديسيه*


----------



## DODY2010 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*

معجزة اكثر من رائعة واتمني انكم ترسلها لكي تكون في اكتاب الجديدبتاع ابونا وحبيبنا وراعينا بصلواتة حتي وهو موجود امام عرش اللة اذكرنا يا ابونا وحبيبنا البابا كيرلس امام عرش النعمة وصلي لاولادنا وحقق امالنا فيهم وحافظ عليهم ودي مش اول معجزة ولا اخر معجزة ودة مش غريب عليك ياحبيبنا


----------



## assyrian girl (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*

*wowow thx allot for the pictures doctor
God bless you
:yaka:​*


----------



## peace_86 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*

فليتمجد اسم الرب فى قديسية

الله معجزة رائعة جدآ

شكرآ دكتور و شكرآ على الصورة بس الصورة الاولى مش بانت

ربنا يباركك و يعوضك


----------



## king (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*

اللة يتمجد فى قديسية


----------



## martena phlip (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*

كل معجزات البابا جميلة ومش غريبة على القديس العظيم بركة صلواتة تكون معنا


----------



## مينا س (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*

_صلوات ابينا المحبوب الانبا كيرلس السادس تكون معى ومعكم امين_


----------



## drlolo82 (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*

شكرا يا جماعة علي الردود

وكل سنة وانتم طيبين بمناسبة عيد الميلاد.

بس كنا عاوزين نعرف رائ شركاء الوطن برضة


سلام


----------



## دميان (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*

ربى والهى يسوع المسيح يبارك مجهدكم هذا وبشفاعة امنا القديسة العظيمة الممتلئة نعمة مريم
                  دميان


----------



## مينا شوقى (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*

كل عام وكل المة المسيحية بخير وكل سنة وكل المسحين بخير


----------



## minasanis (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*

:36_22_26:فليتمجد الله فى قديسيه فى كل حين وفى كل عصر يوجد للهشهود على دراته التى لا تحد:36_33_3:


----------



## newlife33 (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*

عظيمه هى اعمال الرب ممجدا فى قديسيه.

طوبى لمن امن ولم يرى


----------



## rosemary84 (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*

فعلا لايترك نفسه بلا شاهد ليتمجد اسمك يارب


----------



## veansea (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*

لا تعليق 
فليتمجد اسم الرب فى قديسه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*

اقول مثل الاخرين
المجد لله فى الاعلى وعلى الارض السلام وبالناس المسرة


----------



## candy shop (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*

فليتمجد اسمك يارب

عظيم انت يالهى

عظيمه هى اعمالك​


----------



## Meriamty (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*

ليتمجد اسم الرب فى قديسيه 

معجزة جميلة جدااا  

شكرا جداااا drlolo الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 

​


----------



## RAMZZZY (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*

قوة الايمان فلتشف المريض كم علمنا السيد المسيح 
   وليتمجد اسم الرب دائما


----------



## engy_love_jesus (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*

لاتعليق فليمتمجد اسم الرب ولنبارك اسمه القدوس
ودى حاجة مش غريبة عن شفيعى وحبيبى وابويا الى مليش غيرة 
البابا كرليس 
وانا حصلت معايا معجزات كتير هبقى اكتبها فى الموقع ده 
وبررجوة انه يسامحنى على تاخيرا فى كتابتها 
صلوا لاجلى


----------



## blackrock (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*

*لا تعليق مني*

*هذه هي حنيه مخلصنا *
*ودليل حبه لينا*
*وشعورنا  بيده العامله في قديسيه*
*بركه صلواتهم وطلباتهم وتضرعاتهم تكون معنا ومعكم *
*امين*​


----------



## مجككك (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*



بنت الفادى قال:


> فليتمجد اسم الرب الهنا
> بركه شفاعتك يا سيدنا
> مش غريبه على رب المجد
> لايترك نفسه بلا شاهد​



السلام والنعمه عليكم بشفاعه العدراء مريم والبابا كيرلس :94:
يارب ساعد اولد واعمهك هذا برنامج من اجل المسيح:new8: 
:94::94::94::new6::new8:


----------



## ولا تهنوا (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*

بسيطة عادي


----------



## engy_love_jesus (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*

طب ورينا معجزة واحدة لمحمد يا عادى انت


----------



## صموئيل فؤاد (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*

الله عظيم فى قدسيه
بركات وصلوات القدسين تكون مع الجميع 
امين​


----------



## menaglal (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*

معجزة رائعة تنضم إلى العديد من المعجزات التى تمت على يد حبيبنا البابا كيرلس
ليتمجد إسم الرب يسوع المسيح


----------



## kerloes (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*

فليتمجد اسمك يارب


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*

*ربنا ينفعنا بصلوت البابا كيرولس 
شكرا على المعجزة الجميله ده *​


----------



## سمير مينا (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*

ربنا قادر على كل شى            يا بخاتنةبية


----------



## menaglal (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*



PLEASE BE CLEAR قال:


> *ربنا ينفعنا بصلوت البابا كيرولس
> شكرا على المعجزة الجميله ده *​



حقيقة معجزة رائعة


----------



## jacoob (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور: البابا يقهر سرطان الدم*

*ياجماعة أنا خايف ونفسيتي تعبانة جدا لأني ظهرت عندي أعراض غريبة وخايف أنة يكون مرض خبيث صلوا من أجلي أرجوكم لاني خاطيء وخايف ربنا ميسمعنيش 
 صلواتكم*


----------



## jacoob (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*نشكرك يإلهنا علي حبك لينا *


----------



## رفعت بشاى (12 نوفمبر 2008)

من محبة الرب يسوع لنا انة يظهر لنا مجدة فى قديسية . المجد لاسم المسيح


----------



## بطوطه (14 نوفمبر 2008)

فليتمجد اسم الرب الهنا
بركه شفاعتك يا بابا
كيرلس تكون معانا دايما
      امين​


----------



## kokielpop (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*عظيم انت ياربى يسوع المسيح
و كم هى عظيمة اعمالك
شفاعة البابا كيرلس و جميع القديسين
تكون مع جميعنا امين

​*


----------



## samseco (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*ليتمجد اسم الرب فى قديسية 
و شفاعة البابا كيرلس وجميع القديسين تكون معانا 
وربنا يبارك حياتك يا دكتور 
والف شكر على المعجزة الروعة دى ​*


----------



## mak2007 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا موجود فى كل وقت http://img512.imageshack.us/img512/9026/image004cp2.jpg
ودا أكبر دليل


----------



## مذهلة (16 مايو 2009)

*حدث العاقل بما يعقل يا دكتور !

ماهي إلا أثار متخلفة من بعد عملية جراحية لا أظن بأنها بسيطة ! 

فلنبحث عنها فقط من الناحية العقلية البحتة وسنصل إلى الحلول بالتأكيد دون التطرق إلى الدين، وذلك لأن ما آراه لا علاقة له بما قيل البتة.

شكراً.*


----------



## drlolo82 (26 مايو 2009)

بالعقل يا سيدي والمنطق

1-لاتوجد عمليه في الطب تترك اثر متعامد الشكل كالصليب ابدا لان معنى هذا تقاطع الغرز الجراحيه مع بعضها البعض.

2-المعجزة كانت مصحوبة بتحسن اكلينيكي ومعملي لمرض السرطان لذلك جاءت السيدة لتسجيل تلك المعجزة

3-من المستحيل ان تكون تلك السيدة قد وافقت مثلا علي كي حسدها بالنار لتلفيق تلك الصورة.

4-انا وافقت انى اناقشك بالعقل لكن في حاجات كتير فوق العقل حصلت قبل كدة في المسيحية وموثقة برضة وهديك امثلة( ظهور العذراء مريم علي كنيستها بالزيتون وموثق بالصور الفوتوغرافية الواضحة وضوح الشمس-نقل جبل المقطم موثقة في كتب التاريخ الاسلامي وغيرها كثير)

5-اللي عاوز يشوف هيشوف خاصة لو النور واضح اوى زي كدة

ربنا يهدينا كلنا


----------



## kalimooo (29 مايو 2009)




----------



## Coptic Adel (29 مايو 2010)

*تم النقل لقسم الصور

#########

فليتمجد اسم يسوع 
*​


----------



## Madeleine (4 يونيو 2010)

عظيمة هي أعمالك يارب .


----------



## ماجو2010 (5 يونيو 2010)

فليتمجد أسم الرب يسوع
بركة وشفاعة البابا كيرلس 
تكون معنا أميــــــن​


----------



## govany shenoda (5 يونيو 2010)

فليتمجد اسم الرب فى قديسية
ربنا بيتمجد كتير بشفاعه قديسيه 
من له ازنان للسمع فليسمع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يونيو 2010)

فليتمجد اسم رب المجد
شكرا على الصور 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## drlolo82 (7 أبريل 2015)

نشكر ربنا .... انتشرت تلك المعجزة في كتب المعجزات بالمكتبات المسيحية وعلي الفيس بوك وباقي المنتديات ..... ليتمجد اسم فادينا القدوس في اسبوع الامه


----------



## كليماندوس (28 أبريل 2015)

للاسف جئت انا بعدما اختفت الصور من الموضوع = خسارة

و على كل : فاليتمجد اسمك يا رب


----------

